# House of the Dragon - GoT prequel series



## Mon0Zer0 (Oct 5, 2021)

Trailer's just been released!


----------



## Deke (Oct 19, 2021)

I shan’t watch. I shan’t. Poor Emilia Clarke. She’s too good for this rotten world. I feel a personal need to protect and avenge her and it starts with not watching any more GoT.


----------

